# Pics of velvet and ick.



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Can someone please post some pics of piranhas infected with ick and also velvet?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I should have the velvet covered...LOL


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> I should have the velvet covered...LOL


Very helpful thanks! I hope you were able to treat that guy successfully. What did you use to treat your fish? I lost some pygos recently and I'm not sure what sickness was responsable but I had narrowed it down to either ick or velvet and that doesn't really look like what my guys had but more pics would be even more helpful guys because I want to know exactly what to look for in case this ever happens again so I can acurately diagnose and treat as early as possable because I know both diseases progress quickly. Thanks again AK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pure salt-Mela/pima...combo and some maracyn (sp) 2 was all used in healing this guy...

Here is a few more pics to look over in various stages...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I feel awful for some of these fish on here. I am sincerely sorry guys. That poor fish!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> I feel awful for some of these fish on here. I am sincerely sorry guys. That poor fish!


No need Sir-
He's in great hands







Looks 1000% better now


----------



## remy5405 (Feb 8, 2008)

you should post a after pic. i would like to see if there scar tissue of how good it healed up.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cheers-

















The best shots I can manage in his setup....


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

great to see how he healed.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Great job AK but now lets see some pics of ick.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> Great job AK but now lets see some pics of ick.


Wait until ten more pics upload Sir---

I got them pics also...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Good job in healing that rhom, AKSkirmish, but that is not velvet.. It looks like a fungal infection (saprolegnia).

Velvet is a skin parasite that some might mistaken for ich but the spots are much finer (more like a fish is sprinkled with flour as opposed to salt in the case of ich).


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DonH said:


> Good job in healing that rhom, AKSkirmish, but that is not velvet.. It looks like a fungal infection (saprolegnia).
> 
> Velvet is a skin parasite that some might mistaken for ich but the spots are much finer (more like a fish is sprinkled with flour as opposed to salt in the case of ich).


Well then I was or have been mis-informed-

Thanks Don H--Nice to see you still checking in here-

Your help and knowledge is always appreciated.....









Got ne pics you could share Sir...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks... I've sold all of my piranhas and have been more into catfish and other large characins for the past few years. I'll try to post some pics when I get home.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DonH said:


> Thanks... I've sold all of my piranhas and have been more into catfish and other large characins for the past few years. I'll try to post some pics when I get home.


Thanks-
I look forward to them Sir...


----------

